# AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei



## rajin (Oct 14, 2012)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 103 AND 104 RAW *

*Royd's right side *

*Royd's right side  * 

a series derived from the real akb48 even rankings                     ​


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

I think we already have a thread for this. And yes, I read it.


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2012)

kirito there was no thread of it . i searched it in forum. so i created this thread and let me tell you there is lot of crying-mode going on in past few chapters


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

You reading the raws?

Oh, so there was no thread ... sad. This is even better than Idolmaster or that other AKB anime.


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2012)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 108 Raw

because of Hachi's barrier
*


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been reading this for a while now and just managed to catch up. I'm just really waiting for the day the guy's secret is revealed XD


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2012)

Hints of it are coming along too. Latest scanned chapter has his wig almost flying off but he doesn't notice.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2012)

It would be so lame if they found the truth about him randomly like that^^

I'm really hoping is just the guy reveals his secret at some point, instead of being found out.
Anyway I forgot to say how I like the drawing style of the Mangaka. The characters all look really cute and the story is not that bad either.
And it's actually funny.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2012)

I know right, it's Idolmaster that's genderbent and done right.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 26, 2012)

Why does it take so long for the new chapter to come out?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 3, 2012)

CLIFFHANGER


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 7, 2012)

Chapter 80 is out 
Maya is crazy, and Yoshinaga is just awesome pek
So glad they won that Quizz fight.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2012)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 113 Raw*

*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death.. *


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope Maya comes back in later arcs. Her investigation on Minori will prove important to his undoing.

Looking at the latest raws, who's the new girl?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I hope Maya comes back in later arcs. Her investigation on Minori will prove important to his undoing.
> 
> Looking at the latest raws, who's the new girl?



I don'd want Minori to be uncovered already. It's too soon for that :/
You just gotta love how Okabe owned Maya in this last chapter and she didn't even notice it


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I don'd want Minori to be uncovered already. It's too soon for that :/
> You just gotta love how Okabe owned Maya in this last chapter and she didn't even notice it



I think that's why Maya hates Okabe. Okabe just was too talented (and bitchy in the past) for her. Unlike Minori though, she doesn't have her (his?) charm.

Looking at the latest chapters I think AKB49 is nearing it's end


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2012)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 114 Raw*
*again he would surely have messed up byakuya's back *​


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 30, 2012)

This next arc is going to be awesome.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2013)

Was there a timeskip? It seems Hiroko's hair has grown.

And who's the new girl?


----------



## Kirito (Jan 14, 2013)

I peeked at the raws.


*Spoiler*: __ 



why are minori and hiroko fighting?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 18, 2013)

This manga is actually pretty decent imo.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just started reading this series earlier this week and it has me wondering why this wasn't animated instead of the AK0048 anime series that's currently airing >_>



I don't know why people are so hyped up on that anime (must be because of the bloggers and 4chan) when AKB49 is so much better.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 19, 2013)

Just read it.

Hiroko's angsty arc let's go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2013)

And here I thought Hiroko had just gained enough confidence to stand at the top or at least make an attempt, especially after we heard Ooshima's words last chapter.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 19, 2013)

Minori saves the day once again.
Just wait for it.


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 117 Raw*

*Ch.213
*


----------



## Kirito (Jan 27, 2013)

Hiroko 

Haruko


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2013)

Sometime the best advice are the simple ones ^__^


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 1, 2013)

Epic chapter was epic


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2013)

I just have one question.

Why is Okabe not included


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2013)

Does this mean much less Okabe?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I just have one question.
> 
> Why is Okabe not included



Good question. While she did get into Team B, she got nothing else. We don't know if she'll make Center or not.


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 119 Raw*

*Feng Shen Ji 29 *


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm also sad for Okabe  Hope she doesn't get side panel'd.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 9, 2013)

More school scenes please.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn I love this manga.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 9, 2013)

Just saw the raw for 119.

EDIT: *I FUCKING SPOKE TOO SOON.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT MINORU IS DISCOVERED


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm guessing the father will end up sticking up for his daughter. At least that's the direction I'm sensing.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Just saw the raw for 119.
> 
> EDIT: *I FUCKING SPOKE TOO SOON.*
> 
> ...



Major spoiler right here.


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2013)

*120 raw Ch.112*


----------



## Kirito (Feb 11, 2013)

Dat Minoru and dat Hiroko character development. 

I would like to see a Minoru in the future where he becomes a mentor. He's cut out for it.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, it's a coincidence I just checked this subforum for the 2nd time and here I get an update? I should do this more often.

I didn't know AKB49 turned into a battle manga now! 

Also, who is this Alice?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2013)

Minoru will probably become the leader/director of AKB49 by the time the manga ends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2013)

Something about that confession just doesn't sit right with me


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Something about that confession just doesn't sit right with me




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's probably a stalker.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2013)

All I'm going to say is to keep an eye on Arisu/Alice. She's really important to the plot.

Damn I spoiled something.


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 121 Raw*


*Ch.68 *


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2013)

Takamina reaction over the confession, i saw it coming but she was still funny and cute 

This stalker girl seems dangerous, still id like her to steal a kiss


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2013)

Takamina and Minoru are really made for each other.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh shit slap outta the left field


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like someone is mad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2013)

Next chapter has some explaining to do. Well, someone had some sense slapped into them. The question is for what reason?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The question is for what reason?



Hiroko: why? why'd u slap me?
Minori: Bitch lets get married before arisu does me in!


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 122 Raw*


*(Here) *


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel so bad for Minori T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, playing the villain role to draw out your dear friend's full potential seems a bit extreme but they only have a short period of time to rise to the top and challenge the 8 gods.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 26, 2013)

Hiroko is not that dumb, i hope she has understood Minori true reasons behind that act. 

Still yeah, it was a bit extreme, good for the audience rate


----------



## Kirito (Feb 26, 2013)

Hiroko said she wouldn't depend on Minori anymore but in the end she still really does. Minoru's a real bro. Bros from all over the world should learn from this.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2013)

When Hiroko finds out the truth about Minori and everything he has done for her, I hope that guy gets insta-laid.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 2, 2013)

This SKE looks really a lot like team K. Arisu is a real troublemaker, not like Okabe but still nice


----------



## Kirito (Mar 3, 2013)

Arisu's like Okabe, just with the arrogance turned down and the childishness ramped up.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2013)

Bubi said:


> This SKE looks really a lot like team K. Arisu is a real troublemaker, not like Okabe but still nice



Yeah, Minori seems to have a thing that draws all the troublemakers attention towards him.


----------



## rajin (Mar 5, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 123 Raw : celebrating 100th chapter . Double colour page spread. All double page joined.*

*Ch.4 *​


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

shit is finally going down hard next chapter

going down HARD.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 10, 2013)

The page with the giant monster aura girl (Matsui Reina) was nice, so the author is able to draw something different from cute idols


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh shit minoru's done for


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 20, 2013)

Nah he will make it through somehow.
It's not the first time another girl has found his secret so..


----------



## Kirito (Mar 20, 2013)

girl ranking:

1. Arisu
2. Okabe
3. Takamina
4. Maeda
5. Yoshinaga

still like yoshinaga but her stock's rapidly falling


----------



## Kirito (Apr 1, 2013)

minoru given another seemingly impossible goal, but is really impossible IRL since there are some people who just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2013)

A one month deadline seems like a monumental task, given their current situation. They're always placed in do-or-die situations, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they'll pull this one off.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> A one month deadline seems like a monumental task, given their current situation. They're always placed in do-or-die situations, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they'll pull this one off.



hoping for a climax like uta sute though. build up to climax was great.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 11, 2013)

jurina = new acchan


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 12, 2013)

Kirito said:


> jurina = new acchan



She have pretty much the same attitude. 
Maybe she is more unpredictable, i'd say more a yandere type.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2013)

This chapter was so awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2013)

Getting all 250 approval votes seem impossible. There's bound to be a troll in the audience or someone who mistakenly chooses the wrong option.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2013)

sensei continues to impress.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2013)

The colour page and the overall art were nice. Kids into a park are always a win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2013)

And that's how having a loyal fan-base can work to your advantage when you're out on the road.


----------



## Kirito (May 9, 2013)

why is sense dropping this after 129?


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> why is sense dropping this after 129?



What the fuck?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2013)

Okabe's return definitely caught me off guard :S



Zabuza said:


> What the fuck?



Staff lost interest in the series.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2013)

Okabe?!
 Out of nowhere, i wanna see Okabe vs Arisu


----------



## Zabuza (May 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Okabe's return definitely caught me off guard :S
> 
> 
> 
> Staff lost interest in the series.



How? This manga is fucking awesome. >.<


----------



## Kirito (May 13, 2013)

so did another group say they were going to pick this up after sense drops it at 129?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 25, 2013)

Okabe continues to prove why she is the best girl pek


----------



## Kirito (May 25, 2013)

logged in only to say

Okabe best girl 

edit: took a peek at the raws mang



you do NOT, in any case, piss minoru off man


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2013)

Looks like they'll be addressing each of those hold out votes one by one. I should have figured one of them would have to be related to dancing particularly related to Urakawa and femininity.


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 136 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2013)

didn't feel this chapter at all. maybe it was because the other hater wasn't fleshed out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2013)

At least I feel validated over the fact that they're focusing on each of the haters. I just didn't expect them to go over two of them in one chapter. I agree with you that it did feel like they rushed through one of them.


----------



## rajin (Jul 13, 2013)

She is in Danger.

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 142 Raw *
*bit too much  *


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2013)

A cliffhanger, Alice where are you going?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2013)

for everyone who was complaining about the lack of trouble, there certainly was a load of it here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2013)

Murphy's Law in full effect this chapter


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe alice wants minori to fail?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 22, 2013)

I didnt expect SKE to be able to coordinate with Minori's freestyle. That turned out well in the end.

Now lets hope that Alice's revelation won't backfire


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn, impressive move by SKE imitating Minori's spontaneous dance moves. I wonder what will happen now that the prize has been revealed to the public? That should garner support from the SKE fans but the one's who provided the prize in the first place might not be thrilled about it since it might come off as manipulation to get the last few votes in SKE's favor.


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 143 Raw *
*Ch.58 *


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2013)

this is one of the arcs where the end is better than the middle, and the end is shaping up to be awesome. i didn't expect SKE to coordinate on the fly with minori at all. that was amazing.

it also wouldn't be far that aki-p expected a leak.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn this arc is awesome


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2013)

thats my face after reading this chapter

this is what fantards do to a fanbase, theyre poison

he might think he's doing something good but it's really not. hell be remember as the guy who stopped ske from realizing their dream because he refused to see 3 little girls realize theirs too through ske's stage



i hope minori changes back to minoru and dishes the punishment. we havent seen it lately


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 144 Raw *
*Ch.133 *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2013)

You knew revealing the terms of the performance would backfire on them to some extent. Now we have to see how they try to overcome it.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 30, 2013)

I just think Yoshinaga is going to need some serious help when this is all over.
Don't even know how she managed to stand up in that situation >.<


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> I just think Yoshinaga is going to need some serious help when this is all over.
> Don't even know how she managed to stand up in that situation >.<



nah she'll just do the idol power charge and thats it. 

i need my okabe though. more okabe pl0x. alice is great and all but she cant compare to okabe ai


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

guy or a girl? 

more okabe chapters from now on i hope


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 11, 2013)

Minori makes me question myself sometimes


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2013)

every passing chapter im questioning my sexuality. 

with all the drama in this chapter im wondering what the more level-headed people are saying, like "lol staged" in the 2ch boards.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 24, 2013)

I couldn't care less about Minori, always saw him as a guy in this manga that just wants to love and support Yoshinaga. Would be nice if he ended with Okabe though. 
All I care about are the cute characters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

God must love toying with AKB, everytime there appears to be a ray of hope something happens. Now we have to deal with a power outage at such a crucial time.


----------



## rajin (Sep 17, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 150 Raw *
*Ch.189 *


----------



## rajin (Sep 24, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai kinshi Jourei 151 Raw *
*reiatsu *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2013)

Scamlation for Ch.138 is out now.


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 155 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2013)

Minori's too deep in friendship to become Hiroko's love interest now.


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 156 Raw*

*Ch.5*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 157 Raw*
*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 158 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 160 Raw*

*captains*


----------



## rajin (Dec 2, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 161 Raw*

*Yeah, no its gone.*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 162 Raw*

*Chapter 52 is out*


----------



## rajin (Feb 3, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 168 Raw* * 31 Pages Chapter. 1 colour page. 2 double pages joined.*
*jumping up*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 171 Raw*

*this*


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 174 Raw*

*10*


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 22, 2014)

I am seriously missing okabe.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 22, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> I am seriously missing okabe.



I caught up recently, and I agree wholeheartedly. As fun as the dynamic Alice brings, seeing the dude and Yoshinaga go through all this shit without Okabe feels just_ wrong. _


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 23, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I caught up recently, and I agree wholeheartedly. As fun as the dynamic Alice brings, seeing the dude and Yoshinaga go through all this shit without Okabe feels just_ wrong. _



Ya it's sad how she been put on the bus and doesn't have a role anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2014)

In regards to Ch.153 we once again get the MC putting everything on the line in order to pull off a miracle. I'm not sure which was more difficult getting the whole stadium full or fans to give their approval or now meeting the television ratings threshold number.


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 176 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2014)

yeah! okabe's back with a vengeance!


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 183 Raw*

*And pedo.*


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2014)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 186 Raw*

*this *


----------



## rajin (Aug 21, 2014)

*proceeds to recruit him as Vice-Director
*


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2014)

it's really great how the author of akb49 can maintain tension and interest and character development even though you think all avenues have been exhausted.

hats off to this guy.


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2014)

*hard work at last paid off . here are all the latest chapters 

The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society

The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society

The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society   SPECIAL
The entirety of my abilities, which were once unsurpassed in all of Soul Society*


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2014)

*Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 210 Raw: 1 Double Page Joined.*

*Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!*


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2015)

*they are in hawaii

Chapter 118 
Chapter 118
Chapter 118 
Chapter 118
Chapter 118 
Chapter 118
Chapter 118 
Chapter 118


*


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 224 Raw*

*Chapter 172*


----------



## rajin (May 1, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 228 Raw  1 Double Page Joined.*

*Focus back to Jin*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 12, 2015)

Just marathon read this series and wow, it is surprisingly good (considering how absurd the premise is).

Minoru is dedicated is hell...that's for fuckin sure. Doing so much simply for the girl you like...my God. Not to mention it has been 3 years since he has become an idol, yet only 2 people know he is a guy. That's pretty impressive lol (though I imagine a good amount of people strongly suspect it in a non-joking way).

Hiroko kinda bugged me at the start...because she really did have to rely solely on Minori in order to get anything done. However, in the past few arcs she has really started to shine. I now understand why Minoru likes her so much (though I still personally prefer several other girls to her, I still understand his preference).

When Ria entered the scene, I knew fun times were coming...just didn't realize she would find out about Minoru's identity so quickly lol. Fun and super cute character...Minoru should just say fuck the whole idol thing and just go for her 

Yes, this series is quite formulaic: Minori(Minoru) & Hiroko are presented some near impossible task by Producer-san...but they manage to always complete said task right in the nick of time. While that is consistently the case, it is still fun watching just how they are able to get out of these absurd situations. I do however like that no matter who they come across that attempts to sabotage them, in the end they resolve the issue, yet also bring them along to their side. They don't simply crush the opposition, they make them reflect on themselves as to why they hate Minori & co. That is a much harder task to achieve, and is that much more impressive that they are able to do so.

So far my only real issue with this series is that ever since Minori has been hopping around in these different groups, SO many new characters have been introduced. I miss Ai and the God8 (and Maeda is all but gone now). Yeah, you occasionally see them for a few panels, but there are simply too many new idols to keep track of now. Only benefit really is that Minoru's harem is growing lol...

I believe there is only 1 more team left for Minori & co to go to before they head back to AKB. I'm kinda sad we didn't get to see them go head to head against AKB during the broadcast, but that would have been even more difficult to convey. Pretty sad that Yuko is going to "graduate" now. Poor Takamina...everyone is leaving her  I really like her, and it is quite upsetting that things keep going this way for her (first Maeda, and now this).

I really didn't know shit about Japanese Pop Idols coming into this series, and now I have a greater respect for them in general. Yeah, it seems gimmicky and stuff, but those people really do work their asses off in order to get to where they are. This is a lot of peoples dreams, and only a small number can achieve it. The hardest working, the most dedicated, and also the most lucky are the only ones who can make it.

I honestly don't know how this series will end. Will Minoru expose himself as a male at the end, or will it be left a mystery to the fans forever? I am quite certain that Hiroko will find out (possibly even in the next arc) the truth about him though. That whole twitter account thing...even though Hiroko is kinda dumb when it comes to those kinda things, I think the pieces will start coming together. I know it'll be a happy ending though, so I really look forward to that.

Also, really fuckin happy the scans took a break when this arc ended...woulda RAGED if I had to wait weeks for this arc to conclude lol (just sad this series is literally 50 chapters behind the raws, ugh).


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 230 Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## Millefeuille (May 20, 2015)

I am glad okabe is back and she is goign to shine/


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 231 Raw*

*heck this dense reishi concentration might as well all be due to the soul kings presence if we take kirio's word*


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 233 Raw*

*Chapter 81!*


----------



## rajin (Jul 2, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 236 : 2 double pages joined.
*
* Ichigo firmly reacts to Ulquiorra in the very next chapter*


----------



## rajin (Jul 29, 2015)

*this and this

this and this

this and this*


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2015)

*Chapter 27*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 243 Raw*

*Chapter 180*


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 244 Raw*

*ONE's version*


----------



## rajin (Sep 10, 2015)

*sacrificed 6% her soul
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 248 Raw*

*Mediafire Folder*


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 249 Raw*

*Shunsui couldn't do strike his opponent *


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 250 RAW*


*here*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 251 Raw*

*Chapter 58*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 252 Raw*

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2015)

*AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 256 RAW*


*Chapter 60*


----------



## rajin (Dec 3, 2015)

*Chapter 38*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2015)

*AKB49 ? Renai Kinshi Jourei 258 Raw*

*Chapter 185*


----------



## rajin (Jan 6, 2016)

*3 in one week!
*
2 more chapters left.  Minoru's identity revealed to the fans.


----------



## rajin (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nevermind, twas just a really good cover

1  more chapter to go . next chapter the final chapter will be of 30 pages*


----------



## rajin (Jan 19, 2016)

*Final Chapter Series End

Chapter 159

Colour Page

*


----------

